# Police Officer Rolando Tirado



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Rolando Tirado




*Buckeye Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Sunday, May 1, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, May 1, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Two shot; One at large
Police Officer Rolando Tirado was shot and killed while he and another officer attempted to breakup a disturbance at an establishment on South 35th Avenue in Phoenix.

Both officers, who were working an off duty assignment at the location, were shot by three gunmen while breaking up the disturbance.

Despite being wounded, the officers were able to return fire. One of the three suspects was killed, a second was wounded, and the third was able to flee the scene.

Officer Tirado succumbed to his wounds while the second officer was transported to a local hospital in critical condition.

Officer Tirado had served with the Buckeye Police Department for seven years and had served in law enforcement for an additional four years. He is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Buckeye Police Department
100 North Apache
Suite D
Buckeye, AZ 85326

Phone: (623) 349-6400

_*Please contact the Buckeye Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Officer Tirado


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

rest in peace!


----------

